# Someone take apart remote switch?



## snoke (Mar 3, 2019)

Anyone disassemble RS-60E3 or RS-80N3?


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Mar 3, 2019)

snoke said:


> Anyone disassemble RS-60E3 or RS-80N3?


why? both are wired remotes the 60 with a pair and the 80 with 3 twisted wire. clones are cheap enough to just replace item


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 3, 2019)

I’ve taken the TC-80N3 to pieces as the battery connectors got fouled in the battery door mechanism.


----------

